

Bitcoin Wikipedia Article Views - vinchuco
http://stats.grok.se/en/latest90/Bitcoin

======
fdsary
Why is that?

~~~
MildlySerious
Hmm, the thread for Firefox accepting Bitcoin was ranking high on reddit, and
one of the top comments was mentioning that Wikipedia is also accepting
Bitcoin. All I can think of.

